
Using KiwiSDRs to locate HF radio transmitters and numbers stations - infosecrf
https://www.rtl-sdr.com/locating-various-hf-transmitters-and-number-stations-with-kiwisdrs/
======
ape4
$300 seems very reasonable for a software defined radio. Could be fun to
tinker with.

~~~
dogma1138
There is also the hackrf one which is pretty much on the same level as Kiwi if
not a bit better you can find it for about the same price but the difference
is that the HackRF often goes on sale with a 30-50% discount.

On a tangent number stations is like the number one “secret” I would love to
be solved, I’m really curious if these are still used to direct I/Os or of
these are just the RF community version of trolling these days.

~~~
zokier
HackRF One seems to have strikingly different architecture compared to
KiwiSDR, so I'm not sure if they are really comparable at all.

~~~
comboy
They don't seem to be. HackRF is 1MHz - 6GHz and it's a beast (you can go
lower with upconverter like Ham It Up). I only just learned about KiwiSDR and
I'd love to know for which use cases people would choose it over HackRF. If I
understand correctly the setup may be easier, but other than that?

~~~
therein
I'm totally with you. The selling point of KiwiSDR seems to be that it allows
everyone to use the same device simultaneously as the entire spectrum that
KiwiSDR can capture is available all at once.

[https://www.sdr.hu](https://www.sdr.hu)

Here is the top entry:
[http://sdr.hu/click?id=172](http://sdr.hu/click?id=172)

